# 2007 Diamond Black Ice



## bootheeltechy (Sep 27, 2005)

*Cooollllll*

Looks alot like the Liberty, only with an updated cam. Should be a sweet shooter.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Yep, I had a 04 Bowtech Liberty VFT, this one should be pretty sweet as well. 
I hear it's a lil faster but just as smooth.


----------



## BogeyMan (Feb 11, 2004)

No cable slide or did they take the picture before they put it on.


----------



## trackwalli (Aug 16, 2006)

*specs*

Anyone have the specs on this bow?


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

32 inch ATA, 7.5 inch ATA 
MSRP $649


----------



## xxx archer (Dec 13, 2005)

I got three of them in my shop early this week. I set one up rite a way and it shoots great. The grip is awesome, cam is smooth drawing. It is not a rocketit shot a 400gr gold tip at 271 at 29''. It is a sweet bow aims really well for 32"ata.


----------



## snoot (Jan 31, 2004)

what was the poundage on the bow you tested at 271fps


----------



## huntnhammer (Nov 4, 2005)

I hope we get one at Bass Pro so I can play with it. I love my Liberty, all the Diamond bows are nice.


----------



## dvanis (Aug 16, 2006)

Any other new Diamond's this year? Maybe a new short draw?


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice looking bow!:darkbeer:


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

looks sweet. Anyone know what camo pattern that is?


----------



## herd97 (Sep 13, 2005)

Nice.......I want one!!!!

I like the looks of the cam and the wheel


----------



## dzingale (Mar 11, 2004)

It looks like a Sweet bow. Cant wait to get them in the shop.:wink:


----------



## martin guy (Sep 8, 2002)

*hmmm*

Sounds alot like the 2004 Diamond Machete I just bought for 250 bones. Except I think the Machete is faster.........

Andy


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

kravguy said:


> looks sweet. Anyone know what camo pattern that is?


Looks like Mossy Oak New Break Up.

It looks more like a single cam Tribute than a Liberty. Very Nice.


----------



## Tommy2993 (Oct 18, 2005)

We got some in a couple of days ago, we haven't set any up yet, they
only come in 29 nch draw, and modules are not available yet.


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

I got one in and set it up and they shoot nice. This new cam is rated at 318 IBO on this bow and I have yet to get time to get any data out of it but I will this week. I really like this grip and the overall feel of the bow. I need the 27.5" mod and they will ship on November 1st so we don't have to long to wait. This might be a contender for a new 3D bow for me this year. I still would like to see the new Ross 333 (I am calling it this because they told me it would have a 33" ATA).


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

martin guy said:


> Sounds alot like the 2004 Diamond Machete I just bought for 250 bones. Except I think the Machete is faster.........
> 
> Andy


I had a Lefty Diamonnd Gladiator (fast!!) back in the day, heard the Machete were pretty nice too. :wink:


----------



## martin guy (Sep 8, 2002)

*smokin*

I too had a gladiator! That bow was rated at an honest 328fps! I also had the Machete and the Stinger. I think the Machete was rated 318 or 320. They seemed to be very close to their ibo rating when I tested them. For me the Machete shot the best. If this new Diamond is anything like the old Machete it will be fast smooth and recoil free. .......sorry I ever let mine go. But I found an almost new one to play with again 

Andy


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

yep the Gladiator smoked them arrows :wink: Was a pretty hard pull, but man it was fast. Still wish I had mine too.


----------



## Big Time Hunter (Jun 4, 2005)

*not to hyjack*

the thread, but do any of you Diamond guys know anything about the Hurricane? 

B T H


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

Big Time Hunter said:


> the thread, but do any of you Diamond guys know anything about the Hurricane?
> 
> B T H


It was made back in the late nineties. What specifically do you want to know?


----------



## DEC (Dec 10, 2004)

I had a Gladiator as well. Also had a Stinger. Man were they great bows. Gladiator was FAST! That Stinger killed a lot of animals.

But that is old Diamond.  Boy do I miss them.

The Black Ice looks sweet.

I'm still adjusting to the Bowtech owning Diamond thing. (Not intended to bash Bowtech.) I just miss the simplicity of the small company that Diamond was, yet the produced some killer stuff.


----------



## 3Dobsessed (Jun 11, 2004)

got one in the shop today 71# draws like 65#.shot and held great!built alot like the tribute with the parallel limbs.


----------



## elkreaper (Apr 2, 2006)

The patriot 2 also looks like the tribute but with simgle cams


----------



## Buckedup (Nov 2, 2006)

I think I see one these little numbers in my future.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I shot the Black Ice tonight and it is smooth and fast. The grip is a 2 piece like the 2007 Bowtechs. A very sweet shooter indeed. :thumbs_up


----------



## francisco (Aug 12, 2003)

*diamond 2007 web updated*

i looked at web site from diamond and it is updated.
click on BOWS
black ice, new liberty, the edge, cutter...


F


----------



## highside74 (Mar 5, 2004)

Is it just me or isn't Elite archery coming out with a model called "ICE". Could this be an indirect dig at Elite from the boys at Bowtech by bringing this model out first:confused3:


----------



## dzingale (Mar 11, 2004)

the Ice was brought out last year.


----------



## Pigsooie13 (Nov 4, 2004)

Anyone got speeds to report on this bow with complete specs? 29", 70lbs with say a 375gr arrow? :wink:


----------



## Pigsooie13 (Nov 4, 2004)

Dealers...can you post pics of some BC's from the Black Ice? 29", 70lbs? Thanks


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I saw this on another post- 

29dl and a speed of 294 using 300gn arrow at 60 lbs

also heard a B.C that stated something like 292 FPS at 70 and 350 grain and 28 inch draw (I think that was the draw)


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

The riser on the Black Ice sure looks like the '07 Allegiance/Equalizer riser At 3.6 pounds, it must be.


----------

